# ***What are you doing in less than one month before exam?***



## maximus808 (Oct 4, 2010)

This is just a random post but I wanted check up on the fellow members on how you guys are doing with less than a month before the exam. This is my second time taking it as I barely missed it the first time. I told myself I could either try and wing it for the Oct Exam or study my but off and change the way I was studying. I did the latter of the two. While I was taking the April Exam, I realized my study strategy was not that great.....I thought as long as I knew where the problems were and what sections to look up I would be fine. I did not do any sample exams and barely did problems without relying on the solutions.

Round two, when I got the fail notice I knew what I had to change and from then on I tried to do every problem as if it was an exam questions and it has been paying off. I bulked up on the resources getting the All in One PE Guide and the Traffic and Highway Engineering book by Harber and Goel. Both books I feel are worth Gold and I wish I had them the first time. After much practice, I feel I improved on my weak breadth areas especially my depth which I dedicated the most time too. I believe we are all capable of passing this test but its a matter of how much practice we put into it that will get us through. It is not a competition but a race we all must finish. If we didn't pass the first time, we didn't pass the finish line yet. Hopefully this October myself and all of you will finish  Please feel free to chime in and good luck with your studying!


----------



## IL-SE (Oct 4, 2010)

It sounds like you are in a much better place this time around. There isn't much more you can do, but a couple things that come to mind are...

Try doing the sample exam in it's entirety. I did it as 4 hour increments over two days to spread it out a little bit.

Tab your references so that you can find equations quickly. I just tabbed the ones I used frequently and relied on the index for the rest.

Continue to do practice problems. Even though I had done the sample test twice, I still worked a few problems a night to keep it fresh in my mind. It was nice not having to cram at the end.

Take 1/2 day off before the exam (or the whole day if you can) and just organize your material, print out directions to the site, make sure you have your calculator packed, etc. Relax and have a nice dinner.

Good luck on the 29th!


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 4, 2010)

IL-SE said:


> It sounds like you are in a much better place this time around. There isn't much more you can do, but a couple things that come to mind are...
> Try doing the sample exam in it's entirety. I did it as 4 hour increments over two days to spread it out a little bit.
> 
> Tab your references so that you can find equations quickly. I just tabbed the ones I used frequently and relied on the index for the rest.
> ...


Take the whole day off before the exam and do nothing that requires brain activity; give your brain some time to rest before you put it in full gear for the exam. Otherwise you'll be exhausted and frustrated during the exam.

Remember, the exam is about how well you can demonstrate your critical analysis and problem-solving skills, not about how much you can pack in a suitcase. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> This is just a random post but I wanted check up on the fellow members on how you guys are doing with less than a month before the exam. This is my second time taking it as I barely missed it the first time. I told myself I could either try and wing it for the Oct Exam or study my but off and change the way I was studying. I did the latter of the two. While I was taking the April Exam, I realized my study strategy was not that great.....I thought as long as I knew where the problems were and what sections to look up I would be fine. I did not do any sample exams and barely did problems without relying on the solutions.
> Round two, when I got the fail notice I knew what I had to change and from then on I tried to do every problem as if it was an exam questions and it has been paying off. I bulked up on the resources getting the All in One PE Guide and the Traffic and Highway Engineering book by Harber and Goel. Both books I feel are worth Gold and I wish I had them the first time. After much practice, I feel I improved on my weak breadth areas especially my depth which I dedicated the most time too. I believe we are all capable of passing this test but its a matter of how much practice we put into it that will get us through. It is not a competition but a race we all must finish. If we didn't pass the first time, we didn't pass the finish line yet. Hopefully this October myself and all of you will finish  Please feel free to chime in and good luck with your studying!


This is my second attempt too. Last time was a year ago. I realized that I am very week in Breadth areas. Spend whole month for each subject to refresh and re-study. I am much stronger now than before. For the past few months I am testing myself. I bought PPI café and check the score from the web (shame to say my average score was no more then 55%) :true: . But I am keep working these problems; always check the solution after the problem done, even if it takes 30-60 min to work it.

Now I created EXCEL file, where I enter the answers and got the results. I have couple of practice exams and keep working them + checking the time spends. The score is still not high enough. Looking on my score, I don’t believe I have a high chance to pass exam this time, but I will do my best.

I like what you said about FINISH LINE, Maximus808. We all heading there and it matter of time and performance capabilities and potentiality. If I wouldn’t pass this time, I will keep study. One day I will be there. This is my goal! :reading:


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tanya, what depth are taking? Transportation? From now until a few days out from the test I will be doing problems and more problems, solving them without even trying to look at the solutions for help. I plan to take about 2 sample exams before the real test. I bought a set from Goswami who makes what I like to call the Cliff Notes of the CERM the All in One PE Guide. I plan to take the AM portion of his test this weekend and will let you know how that goes. Me and my co-worker have been doing timed problems every other day and a sample test of 20 questions for each section every so often. Those sample exams to me are what will prepare you the most. It makes you realize when to say "skip" and move on and how to keep focused after doing so. I'll admit, sometimes its very hard for me to move on to another problem especially if I feel I can do the problem. But you just gotta say skip if it's taking to long cause you don't want to miss out on those gimmies. Plus doing those tends to relax you too and you'll be able to focus on the harder ones toward the end. Good luck!


----------



## IL-SE (Oct 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> I'll admit, sometimes its very hard for me to move on to another problem especially if I feel I can do the problem. But you just gotta say skip if it's taking to long cause you don't want to miss out on those gimmies. Plus doing those tends to relax you too and you'll be able to focus on the harder ones toward the end. Good luck!


Definitely skip the ones that you are struggling on. I had at least 2-3 problems that I skipped and the answer either came to me or a later problem led me to a solution. I had to tell myself "let it go" at least a couple of times where I knew that I could do the problem, but that it would take me a while to look up all the values. I had enough time at the end to come back to them and not feel rushed.

Also, don't skip the problems that you have no clue on. You don't want to end up at the end of the test trying to fill in a bunch of blank bubbles. Spend 1-2 minutes trying to reason out an answer and then guess and move on. You could also fold the corner of the page so that you could come back to it if you had time, but definitely don't leave it blank.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Tanya, what depth are taking? Transportation? From now until a few days out from the test I will be doing problems and more problems, solving them without even trying to look at the solutions for help. I plan to take about 2 sample exams before the real test. I bought a set from Goswami who makes what I like to call the Cliff Notes of the CERM the All in One PE Guide. I plan to take the AM portion of his test this weekend and will let you know how that goes. Me and my co-worker have been doing timed problems every other day and a sample test of 20 questions for each section every so often. Those sample exams to me are what will prepare you the most. It makes you realize when to say "skip" and move on and how to keep focused after doing so. I'll admit, sometimes its very hard for me to move on to another problem especially if I feel I can do the problem. But you just gotta say skip if it's taking to long cause you don't want to miss out on those gimmies. Plus doing those tends to relax you too and you'll be able to focus on the harder ones toward the end. Good luck!


maximus808,

i am working on Transportation depth. Past month all I do is testing myself. Check the results after all 40 problems are done. What upset me the most that I am not doing 70%. I am working all by myself (no group involve) and spen average 3-4 hours a day. Fills like I know a lot, but when it come to a problem, its either silly mistake or something is difficult. PPI cafe helped me a lot to understand many of the problems and I fill stong, but my score is not. :dancingnaughty: Have you check yourself with time and score. let me know. Some people who passed told me that they didn't do very good at practice, but passed. Well, hope it my case, cause I study like hell. :brick:


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm enrolled in the Passing Zone but not the Exam Cafe. How is that? I plan to redo all the NCEES morning and trans depth problems until I master all of them by heart. I would recommend doing problems using a scan tron and test booklet or actual sheets as well. Maybe print out the problems? Try to replicate the test conditions as best as possible. I think that helps as well.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> I'm enrolled in the Passing Zone but not the Exam Cafe. How is that? I plan to redo all the NCEES morning and trans depth problems until I master all of them by heart. I would recommend doing problems using a scan tron and test booklet or actual sheets as well. Maybe print out the problems? Try to replicate the test conditions as best as possible. I think that helps as well.


I have done NCEES twice (without looking the answers). Planning to do it one more time before the test. Passing Zone is very expensive, but I felt sometimes that I needed to ask quetions. Did you get a good aswers on your quetions in Passing Zone? PPI Cafe is pretty good. I copied it on Word doc., so I would be able to came back any time and refresh these problems. They covered very wide section of each subject and touch base of almost everything would be on test. Of couse Transportation exam is not very realistic because it missing some constraction part, but cover good Green Book. I think I learn Green Book much better because of PPI Cafe. I was working construction afternoon quetions (at least 50% of them for my depth part of the exam). Any way, i fill like I am ready, just the tests score doesn't want to prove it.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm debating if I should get the exam cafe and start doing these as well. It never hurts to do more problems. Was the trans. problems good? The Passing Zone was good cause it helped you stay on course of different topics but sometimes I felt like I needed more problems.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> I'm debating if I should get the exam cafe and start doing these as well. It never hurts to do more problems. Was the trans. problems good? The Passing Zone was good cause it helped you stay on course of different topics but sometimes I felt like I needed more problems.


that was one of the problem, why I didn't buy it. i could organize myself, close the door and not answer the phone. And I had my strategy, and schedule. All I needed are problems. I have a lot. You'll have lot of lots of problems with PPI Cafe.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Tanya, what depth are taking? Transportation? From now until a few days out from the test I will be doing problems and more problems, solving them without even trying to look at the solutions for help. I plan to take about 2 sample exams before the real test. I bought a set from Goswami who makes what I like to call the Cliff Notes of the CERM the All in One PE Guide. I plan to take the AM portion of his test this weekend and will let you know how that goes. Me and my co-worker have been doing timed problems every other day and a sample test of 20 questions for each section every so often. Those sample exams to me are what will prepare you the most. It makes you realize when to say "skip" and move on and how to keep focused after doing so. I'll admit, sometimes its very hard for me to move on to another problem especially if I feel I can do the problem. But you just gotta say skip if it's taking to long cause you don't want to miss out on those gimmies. Plus doing those tends to relax you too and you'll be able to focus on the harder ones toward the end. Good luck!


Hi there maximus.

I did the 2 samples from Goswami for the morning section, I did 70% in the first one and 65% in the second one and my time was 3.5 hrs for each sample, I think I did well but still need to improve for the weak areas.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you referring to the sample exams from Goswami? I have those and I'm saving it for the weekends to grind it out.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 5, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Are you referring to the sample exams from Goswami? I have those and I'm saving it for the weekends to grind it out.


Yes, those ones. When you make those you'll find them very appropiate for the breadth section.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 5, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Are you referring to the sample exams from Goswami? I have those and I'm saving it for the weekends to grind it out.


Does these sample exams are part of the Goswami book or additional. Its too late for me now to fimiliraze with a new book, but if I wouldn't pass this time, I'll buy the book. I have Garber textbook and Problem answer book; and it very helpful. Does Goswami include the same or additional info compare to Garber textbook.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 5, 2010)

Tanya said:


> maximus808 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to the sample exams from Goswami? I have those and I'm saving it for the weekends to grind it out.
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 5, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> > maximus808 said:
> ...


That's a pretty insightful post CtrlAltDelete


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow... First Post didn't work out like I planned, hopefully its not a sign to how the test will go the first time. See above. This is what i meant to put: See below:

23 Days left.

At times, I feel really confident about this thing, ie taking the NCEES test. However, as i try to do as many problems as i can, i run across problem I vaguely know how to approach. That is when i seriously start to worry. ie Linderburgs exam. I find comfort in the fact that I am giving this thing my best effort, pass or not.


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 5, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Tanya, what depth are taking? Transportation? From now until a few days out from the test I will be doing problems and more problems, solving them without even trying to look at the solutions for help. I plan to take about 2 sample exams before the real test. I bought a set from Goswami who makes what I like to call the Cliff Notes of the CERM the All in One PE Guide. I plan to take the AM portion of his test this weekend and will let you know how that goes. Me and my co-worker have been doing timed problems every other day and a sample test of 20 questions for each section every so often. Those sample exams to me are what will prepare you the most. It makes you realize when to say "skip" and move on and how to keep focused after doing so. I'll admit, sometimes its very hard for me to move on to another problem especially if I feel I can do the problem. But you just gotta say skip if it's taking to long cause you don't want to miss out on those gimmies. Plus doing those tends to relax you too and you'll be able to focus on the harder ones toward the end. Good luck!


Hey I have the Goswami book, but where can you buy the problems set from him?


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 5, 2010)

Try emailing him: [email protected]


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 5, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Try emailing him: [email protected]



Nobody answer my quetion. You have set of quetions separate from the book (Goswami, All in one). Isn't it? do you have the aswers for these problems?

Or you have everything in one book-textbook, problems, aswers.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tanya, the all in one guide has problems and answers similar to the cerm but easier to read. The author has a sample exam for morning and breadth that can be purchased through him. The all in one guide is great and I didn't take the sample exam yet so I'll key u know how that is


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 5, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Tanya, the all in one guide has problems and answers similar to the cerm but easier to read. The author has a sample exam for morning and breadth that can be purchased through him. The all in one guide is great and I didn't take the sample exam yet so I'll key u know how that is


thank you


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tanya, what resources are you using now to study? I want to get the exam cafe to get a look at some fresh new problems. How are you using them? Do you do simply trans problems or are you mixing it up? Can you generate quizzes and exams using the exam cafe? Let me know ok. Thanks


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 6, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Tanya, what resources are you using now to study? I want to get the exam cafe to get a look at some fresh new problems. How are you using them? Do you do simply trans problems or are you mixing it up? Can you generate quizzes and exams using the exam cafe? Let me know ok. Thanks


You can generate exams in are areas, or breadth. It instantly show you how many problems you have done right (kind of % level). You can check you score by area of study or by problems. Its not bad. Transportation didn't cover everything I wanted. I study in additional construction depth (partly). Trip generation and signalisation wasn't cover very well, but Non-quest. problems get you fimiliraze with green book very well.

Morning is cover good. I think it worse it. It gives yougeneral idea of problems and your score and speed. :beat: ,and this picture perfectly shows how I feel 3 week before the test


----------

